
Ask HN: A world without SIM cards - diminish
How can we achieve without SIM cards - what would we gain or lose?
======
mtmail
You mean the physical plastic cards? Some newer phone support
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ESIM](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ESIM) or a
combination of SIM and eSIM. Lost is quickly moving the card from one device
to another, or swapping when travelling.

